# The Barbie car



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all

Long story short my parents have been after a new car to replace there Mondeo so yesterday while browsing Facebook this popped up for the bargain price of £200 all in good working condition I won't bore you with the details! Price was so cheap due to the awful condition of the paint its truly shocking! I spoke to my parents and said I could easily turn it around so we went test drove and bought it there and then 

So first thing this morning I went out and made a start gave it the usual pretreatment water seemed to just dry on it





So after this I began machine polishing just went for a single stage for today as I didn't have many hours left so I used good old G3 and a yellow hex logic pad will probably do the refining tomorrow as there's plenty of micromarring not that it really matters but I like my work to be perfect 






How it currently looks


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Flippin heck, good work:thumb:


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheers  also forgot to mention I haven't touched the bumpers today they also still need to be done


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Biggest problem now is keeping it like that, will you be using something oil based to feed the paint?

Good work though so much better to see this type of thing than an almost new car that really doesnt need detailing!


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what my plan is yet mate I was thinking about just spraying some uv resistant clearcoat over the top of it and that should stop it from oxidising all together 

And I agree part of me wanted them to get it just for the challenge


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Something like megs show car glaze will feed the paint but I guess properly waxed and maintained it will be fine, do you have a paint gauge be interesting to see how much paint is on there that you will have to play with in the future!


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've got one at work I can use but for £200 not really worth the effort it's just more than scrap value lol ive got plenty of clearcoat I can put on in the garage so I might just do that and then it'll be good for ages, my parents aren't really into paint maintenance so they want something they can just take through the auto car wash and that's it


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking great!

That registration is worth what they paid for the car!

Are they going to sell the plate by any chance?


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's unfortunately been took off mate I need to get the originals made up again


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Most excellent transformation, had an old Sierra about 20 yrs ago that had the same before look.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

nice transformation so far!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would love a go at detailing a car in this state! Great work mate 

Sutty.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Love seeing these threao, notorious for turning pink the vauxhall red. Great work.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

would something like Jet seal not help with the uv fading??


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I actually had a Google turns out vauxhall didn't put any clearcoat on their flat red till 2007


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's an amazing turn-round - I reckon your Dad owes you a pint.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant work, I bet Mum and Dad are pleased


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great turn around fella.
what a bargin price


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Utterly epic! :thumb:

Great title, really great job on the paint, on to a winner for the money thanks to your skills, brilliant! :lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent work, great turnaround 

I am suprised to see a Vectra C that is Pink, i've never seen another so far and i was also under the impression that these had clearcoat on too, seems not eh.

Not bad spec either being the SXi.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic job! Lovely 172


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey, excellent transformation.


----------



## Superbeast (Mar 18, 2014)

m500dpp said:


> [...] so much better to see this type of thing than an almost new car that really doesnt need detailing!


Yes! I've been stalking this forum for quite a while and photos of immaculate German cars are starting to get seriously boring, I can find photos of those anywhere online.

More threads of total mingers please!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

great work, these types of details are always impressive & with the protection you have applied it should last


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Got to be worth at least £600 now?

Carl


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, what a quality turnaround! i bet your parents will be pleased with the result!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

excellent work mate


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's just unrecognisable, I am :speechles


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheers for all the nice comments  

And yeah even if it's worth £600 now £400 made in 1 days work haha


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great bud :thumb:


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

Great turnaround! Top work.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:doublesho £200 bargain indeed. Wish could find a decent motor like that for £200 :thumb:


----------

